# Life of a newbie



## KermieBetta01 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh dear, 
Hello all! My name is sarah and I am relatively new to the betta world. and by relatively new, I mean very new. and by very new i mean, i don't even own a betta. You see, I have this nasty old habbit of doing nonstop research on something until i can grasp it, or get one. At this point in time, I will be a betta owner in about a week (end of summer school). As far as places to buy, Im not certain where i will. When i read question forums or look at galleries, you all have very large tanks (2-5 or even 10 gallons). However as a sophmore on a budget, a 1 gallon, glass (drum) tank is all i can manage. That is the only tank i can afford when considering a betta bed (leaf to sleep on), food (ur average betta color enhancing flakes), and gravel. That means NO filter and NO heater. Most of you are probably disgusted by this, and will not read on, however, your missing out on the good stuff. There is nothing I can do to prove my responsibility to you all. But I know how responsible I am, and even though its not much, I can own a betta fish.
Thanks for reading on. Now as for WHERE to get the fish. I am planning on owning a male, much for their vibrant colors and physical appearnce. (Telling the truth ain't so bad is it?) I know most people, when looking up "where to get a betta fish", will tell you to pick the healthiest one from the best pet store and whatever you do, DON'T BUY FROM WALMART! I disagree with this completely. I do not like the way they take care of fish at Wal-mart, (and i know you all say, if you buy, they will keep selling) but I like the idea of being a better owner than the last, which is what the fish want right? They don't want to be moved from a 1 gallon glass bowl to a cup, they want to be moved from a cup to a 1 gallon glass bowl! 
Now you hate me right? Think again. I still love these fish, I've seen first hand as to how they can suffer from neglect (my cousin is less responsible than I, if you can believe). Like I said, males are beautiful with their long flowing tails and pops of color. But which color to get? The most frequent are blue and red, but mustard gas is so uncommon and unique, and green and whites are rare.. I think the appeal of a color that most people don't have is over whelming, so I may just get which ever fish stand out from the rest. It would be a proud moment (although a non-climatical one) to hear "Oh cool a betta, wait--wow! its so georgeous, look at its color!" But most likely, since im a big ol' softy, Im going to chose the one that picks me. whichever one lights up when i hold its cup is the one I'll take home. I don't want my fish to be a decoration, I want it to be a pet!
Thank you for taking the time to read my incredibly long, dramatic journal about nothing, aka, my first post.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ahs it wasn't about nothing. you sound like your prepared to have things set up for your little guy. A one gallon is fine as long as you know what your doing, which it sounds like you do. Congrats on your new little guy when you get him. next you should find out how to post pictures and update us when you get him


----------



## KermieBetta01 (Jul 18, 2012)

lvandert said:


> ahs it wasn't about nothing. you sound like your prepared to have things set up for your little guy. A one gallon is fine as long as you know what your doing, which it sounds like you do. Congrats on your new little guy when you get him. next you should find out how to post pictures and update us when you get him


Thank you for the reply, and I will post pictures ASAP!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I can't wait


----------

